# Wood indentification



## jman60 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,
When I originally tried to post any pics I didn't have enough posts to do so. I think I do now.

I'd like some help identifying some wood I scored from Craigslist.
I believe it Snakewood. The two boards are highly figured and heavy for there size. The two boards are 24"x3.5"x.5".












Any opinions would be appreciated,
Thanx, Jim


----------



## jman60 (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally I figuired it out. I was posting the pics incorrectly.
I scored these boards off of Craigslist and I'm 90% that they're Snakewood. I have been posting about these boards and I'd like to know for sure.

[attachment=20786]

[attachment=20788]

Any help would be appreciated,
Jim


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have only had 2 knife scales of snakewood- very dark, heavy and very hard. Those are not as dark but I by no means am an authority.

No matter though- Nice wood.


----------



## tnhunter (Mar 17, 2013)

jman60 said:


> Finally I figuired it out. I was posting the pics incorrectly.
> I scored these boards off of Craigslist and I'm 90% that they're Snakewood. I have been posting about these boards and I'd like to know for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


It's either African Leopardwood or Australian Lacewood, would be my guess. The leopardwood will be heavy. With any of these woods be careful. I get splinters every time I work with it. Its great wood and beautiful win finished.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 17, 2013)

It's not the tipical snakewood pattern. Maybe Makore


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 17, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> It's not the tipical snakewood pattern. Maybe Makore



I think Tnhunter is likely correct


----------



## jman60 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is why I posted, I really wasn't sure and by no means am I an exotic wood expert. I'll research these other woods suggested.
Thank you for your input, Jim


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Mar 17, 2013)

tnhunter said:


> jman60 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I figuired it out. I was posting the pics incorrectly.
> ...



I have a lacewood blank that looks just like that. Im thinking more then likely not snakewood.


----------



## jman60 (Mar 17, 2013)

I believe tnhunter is right, I think it's Lacewood or Leopardwood. These boards are heavy and appear to very dense. 

What would be the best approach as far as finishing goes? Or should I post the finishing question in the proper forum here?


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 17, 2013)

Leopardwood or Lace wood, which are the same family. Not dark enough for Snakewood and the grain isn't quite right


----------



## Walt (Mar 17, 2013)

wyowoodwrker said:


> tnhunter said:
> 
> 
> > jman60 said:
> ...



It is definately not snakewood. I doubt snakewood comes in a board that wide, and if it did, you probably could not afford it! A piece of snakewood that size would probably cost ya in the $1,000 plus range.....lol

It looks exactly like several pieces of Leopardwood I have. I bet ya that is what it is.

Walt


----------



## jman60 (Mar 17, 2013)

Walt said:


> wyowoodwrker said:
> 
> 
> > tnhunter said:
> ...



Walt, it's definately not snakewood. I got my hands on these and other hardwood from Craigslist and didn't cost me a dime. A woodworker was closing his shop and I was fortunate to have contacted him first. I picked up alot of mahogany, cherry, maple, purpleheart and lots more. About a half a minivan load. In the coming months I'm going to have a lot of fun with everything I picked up.


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe quater sawn sapelle


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2013)

tnhunter said:


> jman60 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally I figuired it out. I was posting the pics incorrectly.
> ...


I agree, some kind of lacewood, leoaprd wood, or in that variety, I think some type of it even comes from Latin America. I have never held snake wood in my hand, but your pics dont look quite the same as what I've seen in other pics. And those boards would be VERY large for snakewood, even the major exotic wood suppliers only offer it in small pieces...


----------



## jman60 (Mar 17, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> tnhunter said:
> 
> 
> > jman60 said:
> ...



Barry, I haven't seen snakewood boards this size either. I'm researching lacewood as I type this and from what I read it the dust can be very toxic and can create a rash much like poison ivy. I'm not sure I want to deal with that.

Thanx for posting , Jim


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

It's definitely lacewood or leopardwood. I built several humidors with lacewood and am pretty familiar with it. I tried leopardwood one time and never worked with it again. The easiest way to tell the difference is to work the wood. Lacewood is a pleasure to work with (hand planes, sands, takes a finish all very easily) and leopardwood is just the opposite. Some suppliers even get the woods mislabeled because they can look very similar. Lacewood is generally not as dark as leopardwood and has a more even color - leopardwood color tends to vary across short distances more. I do not like leopardwood ata ll but I love lacewood. I still have some 20+ years old.


----------



## myingling (Mar 18, 2013)

I would say fishtail oak just turned this pot last week 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3496_zps252843a8.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

quartesawn oak shows medullary rays too but what jman is showing isn't oak.


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> quartesawn oak shows medullary rays too but what jman is showing isn't oak.



You're right. He's showing an Australian wood that is just CALLED oak but has no relation to the genus Quercus.

You are also right that the "mystery wood" is either leopardwood or lacewood.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2013)

jman60 said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > tnhunter said:
> ...


Silky Oak, aka Lacewood grows around here as an ornamental. I have been using it quite a bit recently. I am aware of the reports that it can cause rashes, but of myself, and maybe 20-odd people I've given it to, no problems... I would say that statistically, something like Cocobolo causes much more problems that lacewood, in other words, I wouldn't be too concerned, unless your prone to rashes...


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

phinds said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > quartesawn oak shows medullary rays too but what jman is showing isn't oak.
> ...



I believe it's also called silky oak as well.


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> jman60 said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...



I just read your post and wanted to ask you how you like working with lacewood. It looks like it would splinter easily. Being a dense material would I need a high tooth saw blade to make any cuts?
Thanx, Jim


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2013)

jman60 said:


> I believe it's also called silky oak as well.



Yes, but only by people who don't know what lacewood actually IS.

See here:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_sycamore.htm

for a full discussion


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It's definitely lacewood or leopardwood. I built several humidors with lacewood and am pretty familiar with it. I tried leopardwood one time and never worked with it again. The easiest way to tell the difference is to work the wood. Lacewood is a pleasure to work with (hand planes, sands, takes a finish all very easily) and leopardwood is just the opposite. Some suppliers even get the woods mislabeled because they can look very similar. Lacewood is generally not as dark as leopardwood and has a more even color - leopardwood color tends to vary across short distances more. I do not like leopardwood ata ll but I love lacewood. I still have some 20+ years old.



I agree that it's lacewood. What I have is heavy and appears to be very dense and its color is very even across the board. Barry mentioned that basically the same thing. Any special saw blades I would need to work with it?

Thanx, Jim


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank you for everyones input regarding my question. It was a great help!!

Thanx again everyone, Jim


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

No special blades needed other than sharp ones.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2013)

phinds said:


> jman60 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it's also called silky oak as well.
> ...



Justy skimmed your discussion and I STILL dont know what lacewood actually is But from your pictures, I would say that Southern Silky Oak is what is common around here. Light, soft, very easy to work with, and the ray flecks arent as big as most of the other flavors...


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

phinds said:


> jman60 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it's also called silky oak as well.
> ...



Phinds, I found this site late last night and I really didn't go thru it very much. After browsing this site today there is one - Panopsis rubellens of the family Proteaceae / leopardwood that looks exactly like what I have. It's about the middle of the page.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_sycamore.htm

It's the 12x6 pic on the left in the middle of the array of pics. Seeing that has me wondering whether or not it's lacewood or leopardwood.

Thanx for posting, Jim


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

jman60 said:


> ....
> Phinds, I found this site late last night ....



Paul will really like that site! 

Jim, that *is* Paul's site.


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> jman60 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



It's a small world and with the internet it's even smaller. It's a really good site for wood info from what little time I've spent on it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2013)

jman60 said:


> It's the 12x6 pic on the left in the middle of the array of pics. Seeing that has me wondering whether or not it's lacewood or leopardwood.



As I state on that page, it can sometimes be impossible to tell leopardwood and lacewood apart. I found that SOMETIMES leopardwood is darker and slightly more dense and if you look at them up close there is a slight difference in the fine-grain detail, but that is only SOME of the time.


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

This has turned into a very informative and educational discussion.

Phinds, the information on your website is making me think that what I have is leopardwood. As I mentioned, there is that one pic that looks exactly like what I have. But, then again, regardless of exactly what I have the two boards are really nice and I look forward to working them into something special.

Thanx for posting and I'll be using your website going forward.
Jim


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2013)

jman60 said:


> This has turned into a very informative and educational discussion.
> 
> Phinds, the information on your website is making me think that what I have is leopardwood. As I mentioned, there is that one pic that looks exactly like what I have. But, then again, regardless of exactly what I have the two boards are really nice and I look forward to working them into something special.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim. Either way, leopardwood or lacewood, watch out for the splinters. This stuff isn't as bad as wenge, but it's pretty bad.


----------

